# FEEDING MY TOMATO FROG



## ForestExotics (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## wellington (Sep 14, 2018)

Take the styrofoam out and don't use it. Makes it much easier too not lose crickets. They will go behind it every time.


----------



## ForestExotics (Sep 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> Take the styrofoam out and don't use it. Makes it much easier too not lose crickets. They will go behind it every time.


Thanks I moved him to a new enclosure


----------



## ForestExotics (Sep 15, 2018)

wellington said:


> Take the styrofoam out and don't use it. Makes it much easier too not lose crickets. They will go behind it every time.


----------

